# Opinions needed: M&P Compact vs. HK P2000sk



## MSUSpartan (Nov 5, 2007)

Folks, need your opinion. I'm looking for a good conceal carry gun. I currently shoot a Sig229 but looking for something smaller for EDC. I've narrowed it down to the MP compact or the HK P2000sk, both in 9mm. Looking for opinions or experiences with either to help me with my decision. I did shoot the HK yesterday and it was very nice and accurate. Hoping to shoot the MP this next week. Both seem to be similar in size, so equal in concealment. Thanks!


----------

